
The 'climate doomers' preparing for society to fall apart - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-51857722
======
Kaibeezy
Versions of the Deep Adaptation paper

[https://jembendell.com/2019/05/15/deep-adaptation-
versions/](https://jembendell.com/2019/05/15/deep-adaptation-versions/)

